

Tim Bray and others on The End Of The Free Internet - DanielRibeiro
http://www.therealnews.com/freeinternet/

======
eli
free like speech, not free like beer.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Martin Fowler blogged a bit about it:
<http://martinfowler.com/snips/201012080613.html>

------
ilkhd2
Funny, Internet was born in USA and here it has began to die. But US is not
the only country with Internet... Hopefully EU will keep itself neutral.

